# New GTO still available?



## mls27 (Jun 1, 2008)

I know the G8 is the new thing...but of all cars I test drove the GTO sat best with me...it's an awesome car. Is it even possible to find a new one? Would a dealer bring one in from far off? I'm actually ready to BUY now and I'm not happy with what im test driving.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, no there will be no NEW GTO's availvable at this time... but there are still some people out there with GTO's that have less that 1000 miles on them. NJgoat for example is selling him with less than 2000 miles right now!... Just try to search up the lowest mileage one you can find... goodluck with the purchase!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

there may be some brand new ones still on dealers lots...I doubt they will do much to trade with a dealer far away to get you one as we all want to beat them up on the price...there goes the incentive...mostly they want to sell what is on their own lot...I bought my 2006 GTO SAP brand new off the lot in March 2007...there are some sellers with gorgeous GTOs right here that are selling...good luck,
Bill


----------



## mls27 (Jun 1, 2008)

Are they new? Im NY area.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

mls27 said:


> Are they new? Im NY area.


If you are looking for an '06 Torrid Red A4 with only 1,700 miles on the Odometer. I put all stock parts back on her except for the Flowmaster Super 44 mufflers..Gettin ready to trade her in wednesday. Ill make you a hell of a deal....24,000. One of a lifetime chance. Im located in South Jersey...The only reason why im tradin' is due to wanting to get a certin truck before it leaves the lot and being jerked around buy people who tell me they want it and then back out...PM if interested...You will never find one this clean, garage kept, low miles, for this price anywhere...ask the guys.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

To make it even easier with paperwork and financing...The dealership will handle all the paperwork for you if interested...Once they get it they will be selling it for more !!!!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Listen to these guys...*

...and DON'T BUY A NEW ONE... even if you could find one. You can buy one barely broken in for $10,000.00 below list on a new GTO and buying from an individual is the only way to go. (Do you really want to be the guy that paid $1.00 a mile in depreciation?). Dealers are not inherently evil, but they have to keep the lights on and pay their staff. Why would you want to pay for that crap when you can get one from a forum member, write them a check, have them sign the title and drive away. No goofy bastard trying to sell you needless BS and charging you for, "Doc fees".

Buying from an individual can be a pleasant experience, while doing anything with professional salesmen is ALWAYS a pain in the ass.


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

Tacmedic said:


> ...and DON'T BUY A NEW ONE... even if you could find one. You can buy one barely broken in for $10,000.00 below list on a new GTO and buying from an individual is the only way to go. (Do you really want to be the guy that paid $1.00 a mile in depreciation?). Dealers are not inherently evil, but they have to keep the lights on and pay their staff. Why would you want to pay for that crap when you can get one from a forum member, write them a check, have them sign the title and drive away. No goofy bastard trying to sell you needless BS and charging you for, "Doc fees".
> 
> Buying from an individual can be a pleasant experience, while doing anything with professional salesmen is ALWAYS a pain in the ass.


:agree Absolutely, we all love these cars and if one of us has to or wants to sell. I personally can't think of a better way to do it. At least this way the buyer and previous owner knows they are getting what they want, a car that has been taken care of and a new owner who will continue to keep the car in good shape.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm correct on this, I remember a post on LS1gto.com about NEW GTO's. They said that in march 08.. there were only 8 brand new GTO's still available in dealer lots. Within a matter of days they updated everyone that all 8 GTO's have been sold. Either way these guys are right, its not a good idea to buy a brand new one. There are few for sale on here that are basically brand new. goodluck


----------



## mls27 (Jun 1, 2008)

Not looking for red, but awesome deal for someone who wants red!

I guess its either used or Pontiac G8


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Thats cool I may have a new buyer. Thanks.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

For the op, make Google your friend... 7 remain as found on the autotrader link below;
Find Your Car: New Pontiac GTO Listings Near Windsor Mill, MD - AutoTrader.com



NJgoat said:


> If you are looking for an '06 Torrid Red A4 with only 1,700 miles on the Odometer. I put all stock parts back on her except for the Flowmaster Super 44 mufflers..Gettin ready to trade her in wednesday. Ill make you a hell of a deal....24,000. One of a lifetime chance. Im located in South Jersey...The only reason why im tradin' is due to wanting to get a certin truck before it leaves the lot and being jerked around buy people who tell me they want it and then back out...PM if interested...You will never find one this clean, garage kept, low miles, for this price anywhere...ask the guys.


I know this car from running up to a show we attended together... too bad red isn't the color your looking for because this ride has led a very pampered life and is the best deal for a babied and un-abused low mileage GTO on the road anywhere.



Tacmedic said:


> ...and DON'T BUY A NEW ONE... even if you could find one. You can buy one barely broken in for $10,000.00 below list on a new GTO and buying from an individual is the only way to go. (Do you really want to be the guy that paid $1.00 a mile in depreciation?). Dealers are not inherently evil, but they have to keep the lights on and pay their staff. Why would you want to pay for that crap when you can get one from a forum member, write them a check, have them sign the title and drive away. No goofy bastard trying to sell you needless BS and charging you for, "Doc fees".
> 
> Buying from an individual can be a pleasant experience, while doing anything with professional salesmen is ALWAYS a pain in the ass.


/\/\ Spot on as found between the link ad's and price Chris is willing to sacrifice his goat at...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

mls27 said:


> I know the G8 is the new thing...but of all cars I test drove the GTO sat best with me...it's an awesome car. Is it even possible to find a new one? Would a dealer bring one in from far off? I'm actually ready to BUY now and I'm not happy with what im test driving.


BUICK,PONTIAC, GMC of Milford . CT had a new 06 GTO for sale about one month ago, They were asking full price for it [ 32,500.00 ]. They must have sold it because it is no longer there


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

mls27 said:


> I know the G8 is the new thing...but of all cars I test drove the GTO sat best with me...it's an awesome car. Is it even possible to find a new one? Would a dealer bring one in from far off? I'm actually ready to BUY now and I'm not happy with what im test driving.


you should jump on the deal for NJ Sierra's car. it is not even broken it yet. I don't think you will get a better deal anywhere.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Those G8's have been speaking to me.... Alot better looking package, albeit down on power-to-weight ratio... I'm going to try and wait another year or two and maybe consider the LS3 version they're cooking-up...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I must have hit a selling streak....Sold mostly all of my accessories...Sold a pair of 2002 Pontiac GTO Factory rims today that I had on craigslist..and I might have a buyer for the GTO instead of trading her....I should go play the lottery...Maybe Ill hit it big so I can keep the goat and buy every other color made and a garage big enough to keep 'em all in....Okay back to reality...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> Those G8's have been speaking to me.... Alot better looking package, albeit down on power-to-weight ratio... I'm going to try and wait another year or two and maybe consider the LS3 version they're cooking-up...


The G8s are a real nice car. The owner of the Speed Shop I use just bought one about a month ago. He told me they are down on HP because the intake and exhaust systems are just too restrictive. He plans on making some changes to those items. The 6 speed automatic trans is a blast to drive. I'm waiting for the Coupe to come out, I am not a fan of 4 door cars


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I prefer 2 doors as well.... But the painful truth is that the G8 4-door is such a good-looker with crisper lines, better proportion and more aggressive profile, that the virtue of being a 2-door coupe is not enough to pull my GTO ahead of the G8 in the looks department... 

That's not a dig on my GTO, that's a compliment to the stylists on the G8.


----------



## mls27 (Jun 1, 2008)

Something about the GTO is more "fun" to me but its way over priced. It should have been 27,999 fully loaded because it had CRAP for options and a big engine....getting it out the door for 28ish would have made more sense to me. 

I noticed that not many GTO's are on dealer lots...used I mean.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

mls27 said:


> I noticed that not many GTO's are on dealer lots...used I mean.


That's because their owners love their GTO's, and haven't traded them in on some other toad, which would toss a bunch of GTO's into the wholesale auctions, and then out onto used car lots...

So.... Your point is?

If you want to hold up used car lot inventories as a measuring stick, it's a good way to measure what cars out there stink so badly, or bore so quickly, that the people who purchased them new quickly traded them back in..

And if your car-mentality is "engine and options", you don't really understand what builds value into a car in the first place... Have you ever driven a GTO? Do you realize that the reason they didn't have many options is because they only came one way... LOADED..???

What more are you looking for, power nut tickler?

The GTO was a fair value, maybe a grand or two steep (had to make that boat-ride from Australia, that adds cost...)... But at the time it was available, you couldn't buy anything else on the market within $10 grand up or down the scale that provided you with the same mix of power, refinement, comfort, and build-quality. 

Remember, a Mustang is a noisier more cheaply constructed straight-axle econo-box with nice styling and a 300hp V-8. More options? Sure, you can make your gauges change color. Whoopie!!! It's a good value for sure, but the GTO is far more car, which means more money. There's no free lunch. Tell me how many 400hp low-13-second-1/4 cars are out there, with IRS and a 6-speed, for under $30K....

I'll be waiting for your list....


----------



## mls27 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah I test drove a GTO, very nice car for sure, but not worth the 34k sticker. Thats all Im saying. If it was priced more like the G8 I think it would have sold much more. Still a great car.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

mls27 said:


> Yeah I test drove a GTO, very nice car for sure, but not worth the 34k sticker. Thats all Im saying. If it was priced more like the G8 I think it would have sold much more. Still a great car.


2008 G8 GT MSRP = $29,310

2006 GTO MSRP = $31,290

Difference, $1980 bucks... Hardly worth belaboring. With the G8 you gain 2 extra doors, but you also gain a bit of weight, lose a bit of horsepower, and lose a bit of "exclusive-factor". 

Yep, the G8 is a great value in a 4-door sedan for sure, and a great looker to-boot... But your points regarding the GTO still ring hollow, and I don't know where you come up with $34K sticker... Is your perception trumping reality here?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

06 with all 2 options... MSRP $33,180. The auto with its only option of 18's was a few bucks more because of the added $1300 guzzler tax... and if you purchased one from a dealer that installed the SAP or one of the SLP performance packages it went up accordingly.....

If your buying one now.... you'd be an idiot to pay full fare for a left over 06 for the sole purpose to be the 1st owner to fart in the drivers seat when you can get a used one in the low to mid 20's.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Exactly.... which is why I'm not seeing the point of the whole complaint.... It's one of those "one time, when I was in band camp..." stories...

Today, June 5th, 2008, you can buy a new G8 GT for $29-$34K depending on options, or a barely-any-miles (under 2,000) used 05-06 GTO for low-to-mid 20's.. Seems fair enough to me.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> 2006 GTO MSRP = $31,290


Not MSRP... that was the standard vehicle price before options, guzzler tax for the automatic and destination charge....

Basic 06 GTO no options MSRP $33,290.
06 with an M6 option had an MSRP of $32,685.
Mine with M6 and 18's was $33,180... but cost $28.5k on the road.
Automatic with 18's MSRP $33,785 ... or as some might be inclined to round it off to $34k.

08 G8 GT automatic loaded (no sun roof) to equal an 06 GTO auto with 18's MSRP $31,995 plus a battle with the dealer to reduce the dealer mark-up unless you find one who's only rolling them over at sticker.

Your numbers might not have been totally accurate except the bottom line was near spot on at approximately an $1800 difference... which anyone with some negotiating skills should be able to get a remaining 06 GTO down about 5 to 6 grand or purchase a low mileage used one and pocket 1/3 the overall cost of buying a new G8 GT.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I made an apples-to-apples comparison, the G8 price I used was ALSO net of destination fee. G8 with destination ($685) is $29,995. 

And I didn't include the guzzler tax, because I don't believe it's exactly fair to blame the manufacturer for a government fee. But of course, you've gotta pay it. 

But my numbers were solid. See what you get for nit-picking me?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I always get compliments on the comfort of the front and even the back seats. Always get compliments on the sound system. Always get compliments of the sound of the car. Always get compliments on the speed / torque of the car. Always get compliments on the fierce design of the car. I have an 06 M6 GTO, used, for $22,950 with only 14,000 miles on it. Till this day I can't find a better deal on any type of car.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I always get compliments on the comfort of the front and even the back seats. Always get compliments on the sound system. Always get compliments of the sound of the car. Always get compliments on the speed / torque of the car. Always get compliments on the fierce design of the car. I have an 06 M6 GTO, used, for $22,950 with only 14,000 miles on it. Till this day I can't find a better deal on any type of car.



I agree, except your friends have tin ears...

The GTO's sound system is absolutely horrible, I've heard better acoustics and power from two daisy-cups and a string...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> I made an apples-to-apples comparison, the G8 price I used was ALSO net of destination fee. G8 with destination ($685) is $29,995.
> 
> And I didn't include the guzzler tax, because I don't believe it's exactly fair to blame the manufacturer for a government fee. But of course, you've gotta pay it.
> 
> But my numbers were solid. See what you get for nit-picking me?


I provided nothing but factual information on MSRP, not personal opinion... If I were really picking a nit  I'd a pointed out your granny smith to macintosh comparison was off by $200 bucks instead of rounding the actual difference up to come closer to your $1980 estimated difference between the 2...  

The point has been made to the OP, lets leave it at that!


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

My grandfather used to say "you're picking the fly sh** out of the pepper"...

I was just letting you know that you didn't notice that my original comparison did not include delivery-fee on both cars...

It's all moot...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> I was just letting you know that *you didn't notice *that my original comparison did not include delivery-fee on both cars...
> 
> It's all moot...


Your assumption is incorrect. Its the only reason why I posted all costs that encompassed the actual *"MSRP"* .

Being an engineer nothing is moot, you posted bad numbers to represent MSRP... end of point.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

You've got issues Redbeard.... 

Somebody PM me when there's a debate regarding whether a .99 cent cheeseburger is really a .97 cent cheeseburger and a .02 cent wrapper, or if I've got to tip my waitress, whether I round-up to the next penny or down to the prior...   ...


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

I don't necessarily think buying from a 3rd party is the better option. If you're patient and keep your eyes open, you can find some at a dealer that are almost as cheap as the 3rd party sale. If you need financing, you'll likely wind up with a better rate through GM. On top of that, you're getting the 5 year/100,000 powertrain warranty added on for a Certified Used. 

Anyway, Luther Family Buick Pontiac in Fargo has a Red (not sure if it's Torrid or Spice as there's no pic) one with 641 miles on it for $28k


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> You've got issues Redbeard....
> 
> Somebody PM me when there's a debate regarding whether a .99 cent cheeseburger is really a .97 cent cheeseburger and a .02 cent wrapper, or if I've got to tip my waitress, whether I round-up to the next penny or down to the prior...   ...


WOW... Burger King boy is sportin a mullethead while flippin burgers always trying to have it his way... you've outed yourself  !!!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Blueguy said:


> I don't necessarily think buying from a 3rd party is the better option. If you're patient and keep your eyes open, you can find some at a dealer that are almost as cheap as the 3rd party sale. If you need financing, you'll likely wind up with a better rate through GM. On top of that, you're getting the 5 year/100,000 powertrain warranty added on for a Certified Used.
> 
> Anyway, Luther Family Buick Pontiac in Fargo has a Red (not sure if it's Torrid or Spice as there's no pic) one with 641 miles on it for $28k


You can find one with less than 10,000 on it for 20-21K. Do you really want to pay $1.00 a mile in depreciation? If gas prices go up another $1.00 a gallon, you won't be able to give these things away.

Add to that the hassle of dealing with a pushy salesman and you can have it. I save my money, find a vehicle from an individual, pay the guy, get the title and drive away. Why do you want to pay the overhead and dealer profit when it is unnecessary?


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

Tacmedic said:


> You can find one with less than 10,000 on it for 20-21K. Do you really want to pay $1.00 a mile in depreciation? If gas prices go up another $1.00 a gallon, you won't be able to give these things away.
> 
> Add to that the hassle of dealing with a pushy salesman and you can have it. I save my money, find a vehicle from an individual, pay the guy, get the title and drive away. Why do you want to pay the overhead and dealer profit when it is unnecessary?


The car is going to depreciate no matter where you buy it. 
They won't be pushy if you pay the price that's listed. Even so, if they do, just walk out.
So if you find the same car at the dealership for the same price, how are you saving money again?


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Blueguy said:


> The car is going to depreciate no matter where you buy it.


Yes, but it will depreciate more in the first 10,000 miles and two years than it will in the next 5 



> They won't be pushy if you pay the price that's listed. Even so, if they do, just walk out.


They are always pushy around here, and the nature of the business makes it necessary to haggle to get the real asking price, then there are, doc fees, visits to the finance office, (even when paying cash), trying to get you to buy extra crap



> So if you find the same car at the dealership for the same price, how are you saving money again?


You can't. The dealership bought it from an individual and marked it up to make a profit, (can't really blame them. They have to make a living). I'd rather go to the individual to begin with and eliminate the middle man. I would rather meet the owner anyway. I can get some kind of idea how the car was maintained.

You can continue to buy new cars from dealerships if you want. My only point is that you might as well just hand out $20.00 bills on the street corner. It makes about as much sense.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I've gotta agree with Tac, it's a fantasy world thinking you'll find a dealer deal on a new GTO equal (or close) to private party. And depreciation is not a flat line, it's a curve, at its steepest at the moment you drive the car off the dealer-lot with no miles...

Besides, we've discussed this before, the GTO's that are still remaining at dealers have been SITTING there, being abusively test-driven, cooked in the sun, hosed-down by pressure-wash trucks, for TWO YEARS now.... Even on one with less than 1,000 miles, you're buying the equivalent of a car that's done rental-fleet duty...

You're far better off paying $5 grand less on a 5,000-mile GTO that's been owned by an older mature car enthusiast and pampered, than paying $5 grand more on a 600 mile GTO that's seen nothing but exposure to the elements, hot-foot test drives, and "drive-homes" by sales managers...


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

69bossnine said:


> That's because their owners love their GTO's, and haven't traded them in on some other toad, which would toss a bunch of GTO's into the wholesale auctions, and then out onto used car lots...
> 
> So.... Your point is?
> 
> ...


Great read and post. :cool


----------

